# Turtle help



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so we just got a turtle in our care(wildlife cares) and we have NO clue what to do, we have him in a tank with water and a plant but we don't know if he needs a heater or what to feed him? 
Could someone please help me this would be greatly loved(he will be in our care for about 3 days) 
Thank you :-D


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you know what species of turtle he is? If not, could you post some pictures so we can try to identify him? A lot of times, care depends a lot on the type of turtle you're dealing with 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

This is the best I could get of him


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't worry he has been re-homed to a friend who has more turtles


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like an Eastern Long neck turtle. They need very large enclosures and eat frogs, insects, small birds and mammals. They are considered ambush predators. They like standing bodies of water but can cross large distances on land. Also they can't pull their heads into their shell. Thats all I know...


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ahh Just read that he had already been re-homed.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

well either way this link http://www.kensingtonvet.com.au/pet-care/long-necked-turtle has complete care info. You could give it to your friend so he or she has some more info.


----------

